

Ask HN: what is the most expensive SaaS service you know? - wsieroci

Hi,<p>simple question: what is the most expensive SaaS service you know?<p>Regards,
Wiktor
======
asselinpaul
Bloomberg terminals. $24,000 a year for a single license.

~~~
wsieroci
Interesting, thanks for the answer!

